# What do u think?



## snook24 (May 9, 2010)

So Im not going to name his name but a certain friend of mine on here has missed a lot of hogs with his bow and I love to give him a hard time. We have been arguing about this for a week now and wanted others opinions. He was out last weekend and got on another group of hogs saw one and took a shot and hit what he was aiming at, but it just so happend that it was the shadow of the hog. So my question to yall is would you consider this a hit since he hit what he was aiming at or miss since he didnt hit a hog....


----------



## stick-n-string (May 9, 2010)

That definetly doesn't count as a miss!


----------



## snook24 (May 9, 2010)

Oh its a miss stop lying to yourself!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 9, 2010)

If he was trying to kill a pig and didn't, A BIG OLD MISS!  LOL mIKe


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 9, 2010)

maybe you ought to take it easy on him. his aim may improve, and he won't be aiming at your shadow


----------



## snook24 (May 9, 2010)

haha he knows Im messin with him but were tryin to get to the bottom of this


----------



## stick-n-string (May 9, 2010)

If he was aiming at a shadow and hit the shadow, sounds like a hit to me!


----------



## snook24 (May 9, 2010)

Yes but he was "shooting" at a hog and didnt hit a hog so that would be a miss


----------



## Al33 (May 9, 2010)

Hmmmmm, shooting shadows, is that anything like shooting silhouette targets?  One thing is for sure, you sure can't eat either one.

Now, to answer the question, I say he got a hit, but had it been me I don't think I would have done any braggin' about it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 9, 2010)

I guess you could say he did hit what his arrow was pointing at. mIKe


----------



## SELFBOW (May 9, 2010)

snook24 said:


> Yes but he was "shooting" at a hog and didnt hit a hog so that would be a miss



Maybe he has his mind on someone er somewhere else right now


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 9, 2010)

Shadows make mighty thin soup.


----------



## LongBow01 (May 9, 2010)

If it were my shot ? It would be a big OL miss ! Them shadows make for a mighty empty freezer.........


----------



## hogdgz (May 9, 2010)

I know exactly who MISSED the hog but want say any names,LOL. I call it a clean miss because there is no meat to show for it. He was shooting to kill a hog and didnt hit the hog, soooooo definetly a miss. Sorry, but thats how it is. LOL


----------



## robert carter (May 9, 2010)

Skeeter buzzed my eye....bottom limb hit a bush....hit a vine I did`nt see....I`ve heard all these but the shadow thing almost sounds.....well..true.RC


----------



## stick-n-string (May 9, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Skeeter buzzed my eye....bottom limb hit a bush....hit a vine I did`nt see....I`ve heard all these but the shadow thing almost sounds.....well..true.RC


It was true! It was close to dark and we walked up on a big sow with several 30-40lb pigs with her standing in the creek. Well she spotted us out in the open and ran for the palmettos. We stalked up on her and at 10-15 yards I see one of the smaller hogs walking through the palmettos as I was walking up. That's when I spotted the "shadow" between the palmettos where the hog was. Well my eyes convinced me that the black shadow where I just saw the hog was the hog I just saw!  Well needless to say I smoked that shadow! My arrow flew  perfectly to were I was aiming, only there was nothing there!  So I hit where I was aiming only the hog wasn't standing there! That is my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## snook24 (May 9, 2010)

so what your sayin is you shot at a hog but didnt hit one=MISS lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Sooooo, does this mean he gets to change his screen name to Shadow Stalker??


----------



## Tailfeather (May 9, 2010)

If it were me, I'd say hit.....if it was a buddy, definitely a miss.


----------



## stick-n-string (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, does this mean he gets to change his screen name to Shadow Stalker??



No more like sir missalot!


----------



## snook24 (May 9, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> No more like sir missalot!



haha both are good!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 9, 2010)

"Shadow Slayer"!


----------



## Al33 (May 9, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> My arrow fly perfectly to were I was aiming, only there was nothing there!



Anytime you hit where you are lookin' and wanting the arra to go that's a hit. I say good shootin' Jonathan, pig or no pig!!!


----------



## Tikki (May 10, 2010)

How big was the Shadow??? If it was the size of Al's carpenter bees then it is a hit!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 10, 2010)

Hey Marty, that sounds like a good name for a bow. Mike


----------



## dutchman (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, does this mean he gets to change his screen name to Shadow Stalker??



Talk about changing screen names...


----------



## hogdgz (May 10, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> No more like sir missalot!



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

Sir Missalot!!!!  thats hilarious


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Talk about changing screen names...


 
Give me a few weeks, the WPP may change it again,,,


----------



## stick-n-string (May 10, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Anytime you hit where you are lookin' and wanting the arra to go that's a hit. I say good shootin' Jonathan, pig or no pig!!!



Thanks Al!


----------



## snook24 (May 11, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> Thanks Al!


He's the only one that agrees with you...the rest say its a miss! Sorry man but i think we've got our answer


----------



## stick-n-string (May 11, 2010)

snook24 said:


> He's the only one that agrees with you...the rest say its a miss! Sorry man but i think we've got our answer



Yeah, but Al's opinion is the only 1 that matters! Lol!


----------



## Al33 (May 11, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> Yeah, but Al's opinion is the only 1 that matters! Lol!



 Not so sure about that but I am sure of this; If you're arrows are hitting where you are looking you will be the one bringing home the bacon more often than not. 

I am willing to bet that Mr Snook will be eating some humble pie in the near future. Better get some ice cream to put on it to sweeten the taste.

OK, I'll leave you two to carry on with your smack talk now.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2010)

Who knows? Da shadow do.


----------



## snook24 (May 11, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Not so sure about that but I am sure of this; If you're arrows are hitting where you are looking you will be the one bringing home the bacon more often than not.
> 
> I am willing to bet that Mr Snook will be eating some humble pie in the near future. Better get some ice cream to put on it to sweeten the taste.
> 
> OK, I'll leave you two to carry on with your smack talk now.



Im sure he will one day and Ill be very excited for him but for now im enjoying this lol


----------



## stick-n-string (May 11, 2010)

Ok snook! You just wait when you miss! Notice I said when and not if! Oh its going to happen and I promise everyone on here will know about it! Lol


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2010)

Jonathan,  while I know you have been catching it the past few days, I really want to thank you for shooting at that shadow. Just trying to visualize you doing that has brought me great pleasure, and I must say I still snicker every time I think about it. 

When you ask one of my friends, where he hit a critter, he always replies, "I hit him in the deer, or I hit him in the hog", but the next time I miss I reckon I'll say...I hit him in the shadow. lol


----------



## stick-n-string (May 12, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Jonathan,  while I know you have been catching it the past few days, I really want to thank you for shooting at that shadow. Just trying to visualize you doing that has brought me great pleasure, and I must say I still snicker every time I think about it.
> 
> When you ask one of my friends, where he hit a critter, he always replies, "I hit him in the deer, or I hit him in the hog", but the next time I miss I reckon I'll say...I hit him in the shadow. lol



Barry I am glad you found pleasure in my misses! Speaking of misses I believe I may have 1 of your arrows from the big jim shoot. You shoot gold tips with yellow and red fletchings? I believe they are 5575


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 12, 2010)

If it is a 5575 it would belong to someone else, however, I did leave one down there somewhere. If its a 3555, with bwd on, it would be mine.

It wasn't your miss that gave me great pleasure. It was how you missed. I would have much preferred it turning out the other way. Would have rather seen pics of you and a pig. 

The next time I miss, I will be sure to tell you all about it.lol


----------



## stick-n-string (May 12, 2010)

Well thanks Barry! 
You know back in my compound days I would really get mad and upset when I missed, but with traditional gear it truely doesn't bother me! Maybe that's why I love traditional hunting so much.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 12, 2010)

No harm meant bro. I've seen ya shoot, and figure the next pig you run across could very well be in a heep of trouble. Yep, trad is a little more casual for me also.lol


----------



## JSOG (May 13, 2010)

Shootin the shadow slap out from under a hog is BIG medicene
and 40 lb,s aint enough.

Barry! Your alive!!!! Wanna poke holes in stingrays?


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 13, 2010)

Naw, don't feel up to poking holes in stingrays. I'll leave that to the pros, like the croc hunter.


----------



## JSOG (May 13, 2010)

Lol Iffin I see his ghost I,ll get n autograph then. Last year I swam face first into the tail of one hidin in the grass. NOT cool.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 13, 2010)

Back in the dunt de dunt days, down around Fort Clinch, we use to poke holes in flounder at night. It wasn't uncommon to stick a ray or two along the way.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 8, 2011)

Figured ya'll could use a good laugh! I know i enjoyed this!


----------

